# Specialized SL Turbo Levo comp carbon



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

Anybody have experience on the turbo Levo SL comp carbon bike which uses the smaller 1.1 motor? Necessary upgrades?, motor experience, problems, etc.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

lots of info in over 2600 posts (and several other threads) here:
https://www.emtbforums.com/community/threads/levo-sl-owners-thread.10260/


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

There's some more info in the Levo vs Levo SL thread here on MTBR-

https://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/levo-sl-vs-levo-1129137.html

Motor has been very reliable compared to the FF Levo 2.1 in general. Mine's been problem free so far, probably about 500 miles on it. As far as upgrades go, I think on the comp, you might want to swap out the Fox 34 for a burlier fork, otherwise, I'd ride the bike as is and replace parts with higher end stuff as they wear out. I've upgraded just about everything on my Expert, carbon bar, Pike Ultimate, DPX2, carbon crank arms, X01 cassette, derailleur and shifter.

I will say that I was impressed with the 34 Performance.

Here's an excerpt from one post of mine --
_Did another big ride on the Levo SL this weekend. Went with two friends, one on a Spec Epic hardtail, the other on a Santa Cruz Blur. Super fast guys, they would usually have to wait for me at certain points on rides (when riding my Hightower 2)

They really pinned it this time, partly, I think, because I was on the SL. There's no way I would have been able to hang with their pace on a normal bike.

Rode mostly in eco, towards the end of the ride I was using more trail and occasionally turbo. All of these modes were dialed down using the Mission Control app. The stock power settings are 35/35 60/60 100/100 
Here's a screenshot of the power setting I've been using:
View attachment 1343189


Here are a couple of screenshots of the ride on Strava:
View attachment 1343191

View attachment 1343193


I was able to stay with them the whole ride, I was pretty tired at the end, but relatively fresh. I usually feel like I've been hit by an 18-wheeler at the end of these long rides.

Needless to say, I did drop them on the descents, and even though the Blur has a 120mm Sid w/35mm stanchions, and those guys are evenly matched with me on descent handling skills, no match for a 150/150 trail bike. The SL was a joy on the descents.

22% battery left, no range extender._


----------



## jcmonty (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes - I have about 1000 mile on one. It's great. Not as fast on the ups as the full power variants (duh). Feels like a trail bike handling wise.

Necessary updates - depends on your preference. I updated the fork to a Mezzer (at 170mm currently) , wheels to carbon with lighter cassette and Cushcore XC, rear shock to EXT Storia w/ Cascade Components link, brakes to MT7 maguras. My intent was to make it more of a enduro style on the downs, and it's sits at ~64deg HTA right now with the mods I made. Still pedals and climbs great though. 

If you plan is to ride it as a "trail bike" with less focus on the downs, you don't really need anything. Though, brakes would be a good investment as the stock Guide Rs are garbage when they work.

No motor/battery issues.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Ive had mine about 6 months, I have to look, but i'd guess 500 miles?
I love it and have no issues at all.
Came from a few other emtb's, including 2 versions of Levos. First couple weeks, I was bummed by the loss of Torque compared to the previous models, but, now, don't think i'd go back to that torque-because I like the weight loss so much.

pic here, upgraded a ton of stuff on it, nothing stock really:

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-Tf_Tdnxzw/


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

stiksandstones said:


> Ive had mine about 6 months, I have to look, but i'd guess 500 miles?
> I love it and have no issues at all.
> Came from a few other emtb's, including 2 versions of Levos. First couple weeks, I was bummed by the loss of Torque compared to the previous models, but, now, don't think i'd go back to that torque-because I like the weight loss so much.
> 
> ...


Great pic! 
Thanks for the reply. Is that a lyric ultimate fork. I've got one on order to upgrade when my bike gets in this week. How are you liking it? What have been your best upgrades so far?


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## tinfang (Sep 2, 2019)

HouseNotes said:


> Anybody have experience on the turbo Levo SL comp carbon bike which uses the smaller 1.1 motor? Necessary upgrades?, motor experience, problems, etc.


Bought comp carbon about a month ago have 300+ miles on it. It's fantastic. I bought a range extender but rarely use it. AXS derailuer, XX1 set and Nobl TR37's. Love it. 35 lbs and it feels fantastic. I can run it without the motor really and coming from a Powerfly I loved the feel. I ordered the Turbo Levo version as well but I'll probably go with the TR 41's for it.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Hoping to see more bikes like this in the future. My Shuttle is ~46-47 lbs so not terribly heavy but I almost never use the Turbo/Boost mode. I could use a sub 40lb bike for the handling advantages. I do love the Shuttle but my 29 lbs Yeti handles better and I prefer that in every section. I do have the Specialized roadbike with the same motor. I have 1,000 miles and around 20,000 ft of climbing on it with zero issues.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

HouseNotes said:


> Great pic!
> Thanks for the reply. Is that a lyric ultimate fork. I've got one on order to upgrade when my bike gets in this week. How are you liking it? What have been your best upgrades so far?


The Pike and the Rockshox rear (forgot name, top end model, ill check) the AXS though is UNREAL though.

I still love this SL, no issues, and running strong.


----------



## tinfang (Sep 2, 2019)

I do think I will be upgrading the fork. I don't know which yet. I absolutely love the AXS system. I haven't looked yet but I am really looking forward to seeing my shifting patterns.


----------



## winsail (Dec 27, 2007)

Not trying to hijack this forum but I was wondering if there are more bikes like the Turbo Levo SL. Lightweight full suspension e-bikes with less range meant to be ridden with less assist. So far these are the bikes I have found that compare. Lapierre Ezesty (currently no US distributor) Orbea Rise M LTD 20 to Orbea Rise M20 4 models. Bulls Wild Flow RS, Trek Powerfly FS (really a pure Xcountry only ebike). If anyone knows of other Full Suspension models you can buy in the US please post. Thanks! Hoping this becomes a major category with manufacturers going all in. More choice would be great.


----------

